# New Boots



## vinnyv11 (Jan 27, 2013)

So I bit the bullet today and upgraded boots.  Coming from my first  time boots that had entirely too much flex to a performance boot.   Stopped in several stores but after some recommendations and proximity  to my house I went over to Salters to get the fit done to see if the  Dalbello boots they carry were right for me.  After going through the  fitting process where I was happy to find out I really didn't need many  adjustments from stock as opposed to my wife who he said needed all the  adjustments with orthotics  and such, he put me into a boot that was still entirely too much flex  but felt good.  Next was a stiffer boot that felt awful when contacting  my ankle.  Third boot from the second I put it on just felt different  than any other boot i've ever put on.  The fit just felt perfect on the  ankle contact points and such.  After walking around the store for about  an hour checking out the flex and features I decided this was the one I  wanted.


 So the winner is the

 Dalbello Axion 11







 Little stiffer than I anticipated but it felt good and gives me a  little more room to work into it.  Thanks for all the advice from  everyone on the site and at the mountain.

 Link to features and such.

http://www.skis.com/...default,pd.html

 Really had a good experience with the guy at Salters but the limited  selection brands way may deter some if a Dalbello boot isn't right for  your foot.

Anybody have these guys that can give me some feedback.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2013)

nice boot, i came very close to getting those last season (tho i think the graphics were diff).


----------



## jack97 (Jan 27, 2013)

If it works for your foot then good for you. 

I have been a Dalbello and cabrio three piece design fan for a while. Dalbello boots always has features where you can tune them to your needs. In this case, I like the ramp angle adjustment. As for the cabrio design, say good bye to shinbang, the progressive flex prevents that. Prolly the main reason bumpers like the three piece approach over the "traditional" two piece design.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 28, 2013)

nice. i wanted these but the fit just wasn't right for me. I ended up with Head Vector 110, so far I think it' s also a great boot.


----------



## NSuomela (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, they look really nice


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 1, 2013)

You're going to be blown away the first time on the mountain with the new boots.  I upgraded from my 5 year old beginner boots to a (relatively) high performance boot mid-season last year (Rossignol Synergy 110), and the difference is amazing.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats on the new boots. While your foot may be "stock" I would still advise getting custom footbeds. They are night and day better than any stock footbed and will make a difference in your skiing.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 1, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Congrats on the new boots. While your foot may be "stock" I would still advise getting custom footbeds. They are night and day better than any stock footbed and will make a difference in your skiing.



Thanks I will definitely keep that in mind.  Didn't think the 200 was justified quite yet.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 1, 2013)

That's a wicked top strap. Pretty sharp looking boot, nice!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats vinnyv11,


----------

